# Was there a Nuclear Holocaust the Other Day?



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 15, 2006)

I know I've been busy lately but was there a Nuclear Holocaust the other day?

Here is Google's cached snapshot of the page on Sep 8th:
http://72.14.203.104/search?sourcei...005-10,GBSA:en&q=cache:http://www.yahweh.com/


> Today's Religious World Does Not Know The Prophecies Of Yahweh:
> Nuclear war will start September 12, 2006, but that is not the end.
> 
> You need to put this date on your bathroom mirror. You also need to make preparations for the dark days ahead, which will affect every person on earth. However, there is a way of escape. There is a place of safety but like their unbelief in the Sabbath, the world will not believe this message, neither will they repent of their sins of murder, fornication, or theft. You need to start training now in the ways of Yahweh.
> ...



Now look at the page on Sep 15th:
http://www.yahweh.com


----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey Rich,

Good to have you back. I haven't heard anything either, but I've been busy, too. It's been a real zoo around here.


----------



## BJClark (Sep 15, 2006)

Nothing I've heard about...


----------



## lwadkins (Sep 15, 2006)

Gosh, sorry Rich. Must have missed it.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 15, 2006)

awww, Shucks!


----------



## py3ak (Sep 15, 2006)

You know, I wondered why all the plants and animals were suddenly sprouting odd appendages --I attributed it to Luthorcorp, but it makes more sense that a third of the earth's population was killed and just no one thought to tell me.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 15, 2006)

Maybe they gave a war & no one came?


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 15, 2006)

It's probably a promo for that "Jericho" movie that has popped up on the Yahoo screen lately.

Ruben, maybe we've been raptured. Or maybe they've been. How can we really know?


----------



## py3ak (Sep 15, 2006)

I sort of feel like I've been raptured. I guess this means I shouldn't worry about the fact that the cistern seems to be almost out of water.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kevin_
> Maybe they gave a war & no one came?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 15, 2006)

Have we not been through many nuclear wars?


----------

